# Any reason against getting an ESP Edwards Les Paul?



## loktide (Jun 24, 2009)

hi guys

well, i've started a few threads over the past months about recommendations for getting a singlecut les paul type guitar. After the BIG disappointment that the LTD EC500 was, i decided to narrow it down to either a burny, an edwards or a real gibson. 

Anyway, i could be getting a 'randy rhoads' custom edwards with gibson PUs for around 600, but since i have absolutely no experience with these guitars i decided to ask here before i drive the 100km to find out i shouldn't have bothered.


thanks a lot!

ps: here's a pic of the guitar:


----------



## Nick (Jun 24, 2009)

is that full thickness?

looks nice

its a shame lp's dont agree with me as they do look nice


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 24, 2009)

Get one.

Awesome guitars. Edwards have a good reputation as being close to ESP SS in Quality. Especially the new Edwards Pure LPs.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 24, 2009)

I guess we gonna fight for that! I'm watch it too!


----------



## loktide (Jun 24, 2009)

TimothyLeary said:


> I guess we gonna fight for that! I'm watch it too!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 24, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Get one.
> 
> Awesome guitars. Edwards have a good reputation as being close to ESP SS in Quality. Especially the new Edwards Pure LPs.



if Yoshi says it's good, it's probably good.


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 24, 2009)

Get it!! dont feed the Gibson monster lol the less money they make, less butt ugly guitars they release... i guess...


----------



## Koshchei (Jun 24, 2009)

You don't need our permission to buy one. If you like it, get it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 24, 2009)

No reason against an Edwards unless it bothers you that it doesn't say ESP...

...which shouldn't bother you at all anyhow. Edwards guitars are great build for a cheaper price. 

Even the Navigators are awesome.


----------



## loktide (Jun 24, 2009)

thanks for the replies so far!



Koshchei said:


> You don't need our permission to buy one. If you like it, get it.



 that's why i'm asking. i've never played one, so i don't know what to expect.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 24, 2009)

I had that Edwards Kiko Loureiro for a few months and it was BADASS (still miss it ) so I personally would not hesitate to buy another Edwards in the future. Their Les Paul style guitars look pretty solid and I've heard good things on TGP about the LP ones (particularly the Jimmy Page model) so I say go for it.


----------



## Yoshi (Jun 24, 2009)

I know you have your eye on this but I seriously believe you should hit the LP-130LTS *think thats the code*

It's the highest quality Edwards available and it looks hot!

http://www.espguitars.co.jp/edwards/lp/image/E-LP-130LTS_TSB.jpg

hmmm...

Seems like the Pure Material Range doesn't have a code.

heres a previous ebay link

ESP Edwards LP Pure Material Super Flamed all nitro - eBay Right-Handed, Electric, Guitar, Musical Instruments. (end time 16-Jun-09 13:32:44 AEST)


----------



## loktide (Jun 24, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> I know you have your eye on this but I seriously believe you should hit the LP-130LTS *think thats the code*
> 
> It's the highest quality Edwards available and it looks hot!
> 
> ...






that looks tasty.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 24, 2009)

If you were in the USA, I'd say get a Heritage instead of a Gibson or an Edwards, but I don't how expensive Heritages are in Germany. Heritages go for about half the price of a Custom Shop Gibson in the USA, and used ones are an even better deal, but I think they are more difficult to find in Europe.

I had an Edwards SG Custom that was a nice guitar. I sold it because it was neck-heavy--it was based on a '61 SG, which is always neck-heavy unless you use Kluson tuners, and mine had heavy Grovers. But the guitar itself was a quality instrument. For 600 Euros, I don't see how you could go wrong with an Edwards Les Paul. Heck, since it isn't chambered or weight-relieved, it's actually more of a real Les Paul than current Gibsons, I'd say.


----------



## silentrage (Jun 24, 2009)

I saw a relicced edwards LP a while ago in a store, couldn't believe it was only $700 cnd.


----------



## loktide (Jun 25, 2009)

ok, after some reading it looks like a heritage is indeed my best bet 

too bad they're all a tad over 2000&#8364;


----------



## RiffRaff (Jun 25, 2009)

I had a Edwards Black Beauty 6 string. It was so nice to play and sounded great. I miss it dearly


----------



## TimothyLeary (Jun 25, 2009)

it's all yours. I give up.


----------



## Tallyorkist (Sep 11, 2009)

Had several Gibson LPs down the years (pro player 20 years) which have varied between awesome and awful, saw the ESP Edwards "JS" (John Sykes) in black on Ebay (Japan) and decided to take a chance and bought one. Having taken off the plasticky "mirror" scratchplate and replaced the Seymour Duncans with Gibson 57 Classic P/Us I now have a stunning looking, playing and sounding LP which is close to the best Gibsons I've had and way better than some I've used, at a fraction of the price.

No idea if they'd all be like that, but at the moment I'm looking to replace a white Gison Les Paul Custom I've struggled with for a year ( it's a dog ) and will probably go for another Edwards or ESP Eclipse 1 FT and put the wonderful 57 Classics in ( don't really get on with EMGs and the supplied Seymours in the Edwards are good but not great ).

Hope this may help you decide.


----------



## helly (Sep 11, 2009)

DO ETTT...

Naw, but for real, they're so nice for the money and physically identical to a Les Paul. Just gotta switch the pickups out if you want the electronics to match. They also don't tend to suffer from the QC problems Gibsons do, so you're much more likely to get a good one.


----------



## loktide (Sep 11, 2009)

man, this thread is already few months old 

i ended up getting a used '07 les paul standard


----------

